# Well, there goes the river



## pitdweller (Sep 16, 2004)

Just when the streams were getting "normal", what ever that is this year around Marietta.


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

Yea, There goes the spillway fishing too.. Ton of rain ......


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Hit below Pike Island yesterday and it was FLOWING. Water was up about to about 20' and could not get a 1/4oz jig to hit bottom, it just swept it down river. I fished in futility for about an hour and then left. Another storm coming Thursday night into Friday thats supposed to drop another 3/4 to 1 inch of rain. Somebody turn off the spigot!!


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

A spillway I like finally got to a fish catching level so I was down there Friday afternoon and along with 2 other guys we were into some nice saugeyes. Fished the whole 3 1/2 hours I was down there in the rain but worth it. The spillway went from 5.8 feet and now is at 12.7 feet. Still sort of fishable but a real PIA doing it. I was using 5.5 clown Rogues and some J5 swims, pearl shad color.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

2nd wettest year on record. Worse November / December for River Fishing I can remember. It's been rough.


----------



## pitdweller (Sep 16, 2004)

acklac7 said:


> 2nd wettest year on record. Worse November / December for River Fishing I can remember. It's been rough.


I wonder what the long term affects of the the spawn and overall impacts of my favorite stream the little muskinghum river.


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

Pitdweller, It's going to be a Long winter now. Fishing men like us have to take advantage of
every chance to wet a line. Do you ice fish ?


----------



## pitdweller (Sep 16, 2004)

Dragline said:


> Pitdweller, It's going to be a Long winter now. Fishing men like us have to take advantage of
> every chance to wet a line. Do you ice fish ?


No havent ice fished since we moved back from Minnesota 25 years ago, the ice in this part of the state is always sketchy.


----------



## Phish_4_Bass (Sep 18, 2008)

pitdweller said:


> No havent ice fished since we moved back from Minnesota 25 years ago, the ice in this part of the state is always sketchy.


What part of the state are you in?
It's not always a long ice season, but when we get cold weather, nothing tops hitting a strip pond and hammering some crappies and gills


----------



## pitdweller (Sep 16, 2004)

Phish_4_Bass said:


> What part of the state are you in?
> It's not always a long ice season, but when we get cold weather, nothing tops hitting a strip pond and hammering some crappies and gills


Marietta, right on the river,45 min from AEP.


----------



## mklazer20 (Jan 16, 2019)

Yep got a new yak and haven't had a chance to use it yet either working or to cold lol.

Sent from my 5041C using Tapatalk


----------



## pitdweller (Sep 16, 2004)

Early spring= more rain, I think I will take up bowling.


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

Man, You guys along the river have a hard time finding a good time to get out. Hoping this year will be better weather with a lot less rain. It's been a pain on inland lakes also over the past year.
Year 2018 was one flood after the other, Had the fish constantly moving from location to location.

They (fish) never seemed to settle into a pattern because of the water level always changing.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

Damn, is this another El Niño year or something? Rivers blown out again. I swear between one flood event and the next you get about two maybe three hours to fish decent conditions anymore


----------



## pitdweller (Sep 16, 2004)

Fished devols dam two days in a row wipers, drum,gar, cats after 21/2 inches of rain in four hours all in the river valley shell be a muddy swift mess friday.


----------



## PJF (Mar 25, 2009)

10-4 TO THAT. OHIO AND THE LITTLE MUSKINGUM BACK TO THEIR NATURAL BROWN TURBID SHADE ALREADY......STILL.....AGAIN.....DITTO......REPEAT....


----------

